# Onix To Orca



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello,

I've been riding a 54cm Onix for a couple of years now and this size is just right, using a 100mm stem. I'm thinking about purchasing an Orca but there are no dealers in my area that stock any Orbea's anymore(haven't figured that one out yet).
Anyhow since I'm comfortable with the sizing of the Onix I'm wondering if I should order the 53cm or the 55cm Orca?
Checked Orbea's website today and looks like it has been updated to where you can order right on the site and have it shipped to a local LBS. Any idea on what the wait time is on a gold level bike?
Appreciate any advise, thanks
Scott


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeti guy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been riding a 54cm Onix for a couple of years now and this size is just right, using a 100mm stem. I'm thinking about purchasing an Orca but there are no dealers in my area that stock any Orbea's anymore(haven't figured that one out yet).
> Anyhow since I'm comfortable with the sizing of the Onix I'm wondering if I should order the 53cm or the 55cm Orca?
> ...


Can't help with any of your questions but I see that Competitive Cyclist has the Silver series with Dura Ace on sale for $4,799.00. Looks like they stock the Gold also.


----------



## brocky (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeti guy said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been riding a 54cm Onix for a couple of years now and this size is just right, using a 100mm stem. I'm thinking about purchasing an Orca but there are no dealers in my area that stock any Orbea's anymore(haven't figured that one out yet).
> Anyhow since I'm comfortable with the sizing of the Onix I'm wondering if I should order the 53cm or the 55cm Orca?
> ...


Hello,

I 've done the same, switched from onix to orca, also got an 54 onix, and now ordered a 53 orca, got the bike today, and loving it.

Greetings


----------



## Yeti guy (Feb 16, 2010)

Brocky hows the fit on the Orca compared to the Onix? Where did you order yours at and how long did it take to get it?


----------



## brocky (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey,

The orca is a little shorter, so took a stem of 110mm, the onix had an 100mm.
Have not yet ride the orca, just got him last night and the weather is really bad here :sad:
I ordered the orca, late november 2011. But had to wait longer because of the groupset.

Greets


----------

